# Job verification from DIAC



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi ,

Has anyone here had any employment/job verification from DIAC??..generally, what kind of verification they do?.
please share your experiences,if any.
thank you.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

reply expatsssss.......


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Has anyone here had any employment/job verification from DIAC??..generally, what kind of verification they do?.
> please share your experiences,if any.
> thank you.


Sometimes they call your employers to verify.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Sometimes they call your employers to verify.


Hi AncientGlory,

Will they ask the company HR/Manager to say all the roles and responsibilities exactly as they are mentioned in the reference letter??..or it will be a general verification asking about the join date,end date etc?..and..
what are the chances of an applicant getting a call directly from DIAC regarding verification??..thanks


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Any replies..please...thanks


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

kalch99 said:


> Hi AncientGlory,
> 
> Will they ask the company HR/Manager to say all the roles and responsibilities exactly as they are mentioned in the reference letter??..or it will be a general verification asking about the join date,end date etc?..and..
> what are the chances of an applicant getting a call directly from DIAC regarding verification??..thanks


Hi Kalch99, 

I'm not exactly sure what they would be inqure about. This only happened to one of my friends and that was three years ago. 

I don't know any case where DIAC called the applicant to verify something. However, I saw a thread in the forum regarding this. Some people mentioned there that DIAC might call an applicant directly also.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Ya even i read about this somewhere..so just wanted to know the chances of this happening..say like 1 in 100 cases??


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

In some case they might fist the company to check whether we are working there...but this is Radom check so be prepared for that

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Its completely a CO discretion what kind of verification he/she wanted to conduct. If they find some docs suspicious they will definitely verify it however that does not mean genuine docs will not be cross checked or verified. I got my PR last month i.e. October 28, 2014.My case was with Brisbane Team33. I was verified for all the employers I had worked with. I am from Delhi and had worked with 3 companies so far in Gurgaon as well. For my current employer, Department did send a person physically to my employer's address with the Reference Letter which I submitted with DIAC. The verifying officer went to the HR department and asked questions whether I am employed with the company or not, Reference letter was issued to me or not, how long have I been working, signatory of the Reference Letter is working with this company or not. 
For my previous employer they conducted a telephonic verification with the employee ID which I provided the department. I have no clue about the previous employer the kind of questions or verification put across by DIAC. However, I am sure the would have just asked or corss checked the tenure date mentioned on the Reference Letter.
Chill out in case if everything is genuine. But there can be serious concerns in case if you had submitted any bogus/fake docs which could lead to the refusal of your visa. Though the Department will give you 28 days time to comment in case they receive any adverse information which could result in the refusal of your letter.

All the very best for your grant.

Shoot me with your doubts/questions if you have any. 

Vineet


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry guysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss....

Its october 28, 2013 when i got my grant...sorry for the incorrect date which was written by mistake.

Vineet


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Vineet1980 said:


> Its completely a CO discretion what kind of verification he/she wanted to conduct. If they find some docs suspicious they will definitely verify it however that does not mean genuine docs will not be cross checked or verified. I got my PR last month i.e. October 28, 2014.My case was with Brisbane Team33. I was verified for all the employers I had worked with. I am from Delhi and had worked with 3 companies so far in Gurgaon as well. For my current employer, Department did send a person physically to my employer's address with the Reference Letter which I submitted with DIAC. The verifying officer went to the HR department and asked questions whether I am employed with the company or not, Reference letter was issued to me or not, how long have I been working, signatory of the Reference Letter is working with this company or not.
> For my previous employer they conducted a telephonic verification with the employee ID which I provided the department. I have no clue about the previous employer the kind of questions or verification put across by DIAC. However, I am sure the would have just asked or corss checked the tenure date mentioned on the Reference Letter.
> Chill out in case if everything is genuine. But there can be serious concerns in case if you had submitted any bogus/fake docs which could lead to the refusal of your visa. Though the Department will give you 28 days time to comment in case they receive any adverse information which could result in the refusal of your letter.
> 
> ...


Hi Vineet,

Congrats on your Visa grant.

I have a question pertaining to reference letter you mentioned (i presume you are talking letter about roles and responsibilities), have you provided Roles and Respindibilities on the company letter head or on a plain paper or on a stamp paper (affidavit)

And, What are the other documents u provided as employment proof like offer letter, relieving, Tax returns, payslip or bank statements.

Your revert will be much appreciated.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Thanks for the wishes Santosh.*

I have a question pertaining to reference letter you mentioned (i presume you are talking letter about roles and responsibilities), have you provided Roles and Respindibilities on the company letter head or on a plain paper or on a stamp paper (affidavit)

*I had provided the roles and responsibilities on the company Letter Head duly signed by my Reporting Manager for my current employer. Furthermore, for previous employment I did the same and was lucky to get the Reference Letters but duly signed from the HR Manager.
*
And, What are the other documents u provided as employment proof like offer letter, relieving, Tax returns, payslip or bank statements.

[*B]1) Payslips 
2)Bank Statements
3) Reference Letters from all the employers
4) Tax Return Docs for the current employer 
*
*DIAC and ACS requires Reference Letters however, in case you are unable to get the Reference Letters from any employer. You can submit the Offer,Appointment,Experience and Relieving Certificates BUT you need to explain to the CO who is working on your application. Be polite and genuine and I am sure they will accept the alternatives.Furthermore, make it sure you submit Tax Docs for every employer you had worked with and bank statement as it will only stronger your case. 

Hope this clarifies a bit..most welcome to ask any further queries.*.[/B]


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Vineet,

Thanks for your detailed revert.

Surprising to hear with such strong set of papers, they made personal visit and such detailed verification.

I presume you have applied for something related to IT subclass 189, Which state you are planning to start ??

Regs


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Buddy...I have seen cases where there was no verification at all instead of submitting least number of docs to DIAC. No one can ever predict how the Immigration Department works and their modus operandi. Furthermore, when applying always presume for verification and be prepared. Contrary, there are cases where people like me who have submitted strong employment evidence had undergone verification checks. Also, if you come from HR-High Risk Countries like ours India one may have strict employment verification. However, it varies from one person to another. Its not the same for everyone. But I advise your documentation should be strong and sufficient to avoid any hassle/employment checks.

Yes, I am an IT Professional. I have been assessed under the title of "Computer Networks and Systems Engineer" by ACS. I have been granted GSM subclass 189 Independent Visa i.e. can move any state in the whole Australia. 

I am still to jump on to finalise either Melbourne or Sydney as both cities have good IT opportunities.

Vineet


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Vineet. I could not agree more on what you said. None can Predict how DIAC operate.

But i am not aware india is a HIGH risk country. Thats a news to me.

So when are you planning to move. I am applying NSW SS under Financial Investment Category, likely to submit papers for State sponsorship next week.

Good luck to you. Pls PM ur details....call u sometime.

See you soon at Sydney, in case u come there and also if i get grant.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Santhosh,

India comes under HR-High Risk countries. You can verify it on the DIBP site.FYI. DIAC now called DIBP.

I have PM you my details.

Vineet


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Vineet1980 said:


> Its completely a CO discretion what kind of verification he/she wanted to conduct. If they find some docs suspicious they will definitely verify it however that does not mean genuine docs will not be cross checked or verified. I got my PR last month i.e. October 28, 2014.My case was with Brisbane Team33. I was verified for all the employers I had worked with. I am from Delhi and had worked with 3 companies so far in Gurgaon as well. For my current employer, Department did send a person physically to my employer's address with the Reference Letter which I submitted with DIAC. The verifying officer went to the HR department and asked questions whether I am employed with the company or not, Reference letter was issued to me or not, how long have I been working, signatory of the Reference Letter is working with this company or not.
> For my previous employer they conducted a telephonic verification with the employee ID which I provided the department. I have no clue about the previous employer the kind of questions or verification put across by DIAC. However, I am sure the would have just asked or corss checked the tenure date mentioned on the Reference Letter.
> Chill out in case if everything is genuine. But there can be serious concerns in case if you had submitted any bogus/fake docs which could lead to the refusal of your visa. Though the Department will give you 28 days time to comment in case they receive any adverse information which could result in the refusal of your letter.
> 
> ...


Hi vineet,
Suppose HR not giving the details of the employer due to company policy and not giving employer details and behave like not concerned about the verification. One of my co worker moved to other concern he had some problem on verification... may be it will happen to me... i dont know how to handle such situation... can you giv some key to how handle to this scenario.....


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi vineet, Suppose HR not giving the details of the employer due to company policy and not giving employer details and behave like not concerned about the verification. One of my co worker moved to other concern he had some problem on verification... may be it will happen to me... i dont know how to handle such situation... can you giv some key to how handle to this scenario.....


 most o Indian companies do not give job R&R in letter head. Get a statutory declaration from your friend / colleague or supervisor. That's the easiest and best way. As long as you have other evidence like pay slip, tax returns, bank statements you should be fine


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> most o Indian companies do not give job R&R in letter head. Get a statutory declaration from your friend / colleague or supervisor. That's the easiest and best way. As long as you have other evidence like pay slip, tax returns, bank statements you should be fine


Hi,
I am not having tax return and bank statement but i have payslip. I am working in a contract basis more over my income is not comes under taxable..so payslip is enough to prove...


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi vineet,
> Suppose HR not giving the details of the employer due to company policy and not giving employer details and behave like not concerned about the verification. One of my co worker moved to other concern he had some problem on verification... may be it will happen to me... i dont know how to handle such situation... can you giv some key to how handle to this scenario.....


*Buddy....to me it doesn't make any sense. If you had been able to get Reference Letter from the HR, its obvious HR is aware of it and they won't have any issues if someone contacts them for the verification of the letter with title "To Whom It May Concern". Why do you think it will happen to you? I have no clue or unable to understand why would your HR hesitate or cooperate with the verifying call if they have issued a Reference Letter to you.

Furthermore, had been there a company policy the HR wouldn't have issued a Reference Letter to you. And no keys are required to unlock such situations where your docs are genuine/make your case stronger by providing the Department with evidence such as Bank Statements,Tax Return Docs,Payslips,Visiting Cards. Hope it makes sense.

Let me know if you still need something however at the same time I would appreciate to write precisely about your concerns.

Vineet*


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I am not having tax return and bank statement but i have payslip. I am working in a contract basis more over my income is not comes under taxable..so payslip is enough to prove...


Are you paid in cash?

Vineet


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I am not having tax return and bank statement but i have payslip. I am working in a contract basis more over my income is not comes under taxable..so payslip is enough to prove...


If you were paid to render your services, you are legally required to file your tax returns. In case of consultants/contractors it is form 16A. Even if your net annual income was below tax limits, you are still required to file your tax returns.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Vineet1980 said:


> Buddy....to me it doesn't make any sense. If you had been able to get Reference Letter from the HR, its obvious HR is aware of it and they won't have any issues if someone contacts them for the verification of the letter with title "To Whom It May Concern". Why do you think it will happen to you? I have no clue or unable to understand why would your HR hesitate or cooperate with the verifying call if they have issued a Reference Letter to you.
> 
> Furthermore, had been there a company policy the HR wouldn't have issued a Reference Letter to you. And no keys are required to unlock such situations where your docs are genuine/make your case stronger by providing the Department with evidence such as Bank Statements,Tax Return Docs,Payslips,Visiting Cards. Hope it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Vineet,
I got my reference letter from my manager not from HR. More over i am working in important USA process so there is no alternate for me in that process. Even to put leave i have ask permission 1 week before and to get approve from manager. My concern strict in rules, and dont encourage such visa activity bcoz i left some one has to replace me thats why dont allow such. My big concern is verification call comes to manager directly he will manage suppose it goes to HR. Sure he wont give proper detail because he dont to lose me. This is what i am panicking... how to handle this...


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> If you were paid to render your services, you are legally required to file your tax returns. In case of consultants/contractors it is form 16A. Even if your net annual income was below tax limits, you are still required to file your tax returns.


Hi,
There is no deduction in my salary only thing is leave deduction and professional tax. I start my career with this company with low salary.I had asked about tax they told you have to apply by your own because your salary is not comes under tax. If you wish do it privately do if you need. Like this plea had with company i felt so its not much important. Now i can do anything to make it???


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Vineet,
> I got my reference letter from my manager not from HR. More over i am working in important USA process so there is no alternate for me in that process. Even to put leave i have ask permission 1 week before and to get approve from manager. My concern strict in rules, and dont encourage such visa activity bcoz i left some one has to replace me thats why dont allow such. My big concern is verification call comes to manager directly he will manage suppose it goes to HR. Sure he wont give proper detail because he dont to lose me. This is what i am panicking... how to handle this...


 Answer to your question. I hope you have read the DIBP's official website regarding the format of Reference Letters. It states the name and direct phone number of the person issuing the letter should be mentioned on the Letter. If you have done the same the call will land up to your manager only if there is any verification.


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Vineet. I could not agree more on what you said. None can Predict how DIAC operate.
> 
> But i am not aware india is a HIGH risk country. Thats a news to me.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.. HIGH RISK does sound a bit weird.. but I think it doesnt mean the guys from India/China are monitored exclusively.
As per my understanding, India/China are considered to be High Risk countries by Australia. It means the people coming from these places are most probably going to settle here even after the visa expiry(ofcourse by renewing the visa date ), hence the visa fees is also more for these citizens. Low Risk countries are for ex.Singapore/Malaysia , these people are considered to be leaving the Oz even before the expiry of visa. Meaning the probabilty of settling in Oz is very less.
Not sure how the survey went on and divided the countries into High and Low risk countries  .. 
On that basis, "Hum Hindustani tho bahut hi HR Hai na  "


----------



## Vineet1980 (Oct 31, 2013)

Dear Folks,

Do go by your understanding. Go by DIBP official website for all the facts mentioned in it. Check out the complete list of HR and non HR countries with their explanation why they are considered so.

Vineet


----------



## T77 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dear Friends ,

Has any one got visa by submitting statutory declaration or affidavit instead of a reference letter on the company letter head for work exp ? ( all pay slips ,tax docs , etc can be produced )really worried to submit without reference letter - pls share your experience or whether anyone has got through in this format.

Thanks for your time and reply.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

T77 said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> Has any one got visa by submitting statutory declaration or affidavit instead of a reference letter on the company letter head for work exp ? ( all pay slips ,tax docs , etc can be produced )really worried to submit without reference letter - pls share your experience or whether anyone has got through in this format.
> 
> Thanks for your time and reply.


I got thru by submitting a reference letter (affadavit) on a stamp paper by my colleague. Duly attested by notary with a statement saying "signed before me".


----------

